# Eleaf lemo 2 glass replacement



## Imi91able (10/2/16)

Looking for a replacement glass for my eleaf lemo 2 any help will be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## Lingogrey (10/2/16)

Imi91able said:


> Looking for a replacement glass for my eleaf lemo 2 any help will be appreciated. Thanks


Hi @Imi91able

Welcome to the forum - it's an awesome place to be! When you get a chance and when you feel like it, perhaps introduce yourself in this thread: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/introduce-yourselves.t24/page-310#post-323850

I was looking where to find the Lemo 2 replacement glass a while ago as it also apparently fits the Crius, a very popular tank. eCiggies used to have them for R 40, but they don't stock them anymore. It seems that the only place local that you can find them now is at VapeShop for R 100 (they have a branch in Melrose Arch): http://vapeshop.co.za/Lemo-Lemo-Drop-Glass#all

p.s. In future when you have a query about where to find a product, it's best to post in the "Who has stock" subforum. That way the vendors can respond directly

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Imi91able (14/2/16)

Thanks a lot for the reply Lingogrey! New to the forum but now i know a little better. Funny enough my friend got a crius yesterday and i saw that his glass looked a perfect fit. I'll go have a look at vapeshop. Thanks again bro

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (14/2/16)

Hi @Imi91able 
Welcome!

Have moved the thread to the "who has stock" forum so vendors can reply directly if they choose to.

Thanks for the help and informative post @Lingogrey !

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mari (15/2/16)

Imi91able said:


> Looking for a replacement glass for my eleaf lemo 2 any help will be appreciated. Thanks


Good day,

We have replacement glass for the Lemo2 @ R30.00 each 
http://www.vapedecadence.co.za/product/eleaf-lemo-2-glass-replacement/


----------

